# Scotch and cigars



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

What's you favorite scotch and cigar pairings? One of my favorites is glenfiddich 18yr paired with a liga privada t52. I feel like the t52 compliments the scotch perfect and does not over power it.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

McAllan 12 with any Liga, Opus X, Padron, or Davidoff. 
MMMMMmmmmmmm!! Heaven.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

djcsewell said:


> McAllan 12 with any Liga, Opus X, Padron, or Davidoff.
> MMMMMmmmmmmm!! Heaven.


Sounds delicious lol! Love me some scotch


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

djcsewell said:


> McAllan 12 with any Liga, Opus X, Padron, or Davidoff.
> MMMMMmmmmmmm!! Heaven.


Macallan** :fish:

I Think there is a thread on this already somewhere. lol.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

My favorite is Old Pulteney 21 and Cohiba - Esplendidos.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have a favorite combo. I'm constantly changing it up depending on the weather or my mood.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

I recently tried the lagavulin distillers edition with a My Father no. 4 while watching a blizzard. Pretty great night if i must say so.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Balvenie 15 with a PSP2.


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

jjashikki said:


> I recently tried the lagavulin distillers edition with a My Father no. 4 while watching a blizzard. Pretty great night if i must say so.


I liked the bottle of Lagavulin DE that I had but it's gone now, did not ever pair it with a cigar.

So far I've liked:
La Gloria Cubana Wavell + Ardbeg 10- really brought out the sweetness of the Ardbeg, something I don't usually get with Ardbeg by itself.
CAO Brazillia + Laphroaig 10- The peat and saltiness of the Laphroaig went great with the Brazilia after a meal.

Didn't like:
CAO Brazilia + Ardbeg 10. Ardbeg is my least favorite Islay but it was so good with the La Gloria and given my experience with the Brazillia + Laphroaig I thought this would be a good combo. Wrong. Maybe my palate was off and I was on an empty stomach but the cigar overpowered the whisky was one dimensional and not very good. Made Ardbeg less complex than I usually find it, all I could taste was peat and alcohol burn.


----------



## BD_Travis (Jul 5, 2015)

What cigar would you smoke with 16 yr Lagavulin? Teachers? or Famous Grouse?


----------

